# Turn off light?



## El Sol (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here..just had a Hedgehog few days ago..

well, it sleeps a lot, which is normal from articles that I read in this forum and website. now the problem is that, it won't awake even at night. It only awakes when I turned off the light..

is this behavior normal? will it continue on forever?

sorry for my bad English... :mrgreen:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hedgehogs are nocturnal.

During normal daylight hours, they need 12-14 hours of light(either sunlight, or lamp/room lights).

During normal nighttime hours, they want absolute darkness. My boy does NOT come out until I have turned the lights off at around 9pm. So definitely turn OFF the light at night, and you will notice increased activity.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My hedgehog is the same, he likes it dark most of the time he's really picky about it but every so often he will come out with the light on. I usually cover his cage with a dark towel at night (top and one side leaving the others open for ventilation) this gives him more shadow and makes him more willing to come out when the lights are on.


----------



## El Sol (Sep 27, 2009)

are there any ways to train them to accept the light..?? Usually I'm going to sleep around 1-2 am, thus I turned off my light around that time as well...

I just afraid that he'll oversleep(morning to midnite)..


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you have a smaller desk lamp where you can direct the actual beam of light? 
Also, you can get a large sheet to just cover your hedgehog's cage, to also block off some of the room light.
Over time, it is possible for them to be used to very dim lights. My boy is fine if my lap top is on, and the rest of my lights are off. But that's about the extent of his ability to come out with "lights" on.


----------



## El Sol (Sep 27, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> Do you have a smaller desk lamp where you can direct the actual beam of light?
> Also, you can get a large sheet to just cover your hedgehog's cage, to also block off some of the room light.
> Over time, it is possible for them to be used to very dim lights. My boy is fine if my lap top is on, and the rest of my lights are off. But that's about the extent of his ability to come out with "lights" on.


wow nice...thx..I'll try it!..


----------

